# Brakes



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Are those drilled and slotted rotors that you get off of ebay any good?


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

If your talking about the oem size rotors that just have been slot and drilled I really think they would NOT provide much of a differance then stock if currently braking is okay with you then i dont see a reason to change rotors

The problem with factory rotor is there size the b14 brakeing power is rather weak
also I wonder how factory pads/calibers would do on a slotted rotor as the idea behind the slot is to trap gas that increases heat to aid in better braking but I'd would think a more capable pad would be needed 

depending on how much your willing to spend I would use anything other then the fastbrakes kit 11" rotor and 4 pot cailber


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

MagicPie said:


> If your talking about the oem size rotors that just have been slot and drilled I really think they would NOT provide much of a differance then stock if currently braking is okay with you then i dont see a reason to change rotors
> 
> The problem with factory rotor is there size the b14 brakeing power is rather weak
> also I wonder how factory pads/calibers would do on a slotted rotor as the idea behind the slot is to trap gas that increases heat to aid in better braking but I'd would think a more capable pad would be needed
> ...


Yes but that is a lot of money. I think the recommendation on the forum here is to go with the NX-2000 ABS calipers and rotors. This is called by the marking on the calipers, AD22VF. Thats what I did and I am very happy with them, see my Sig. 
They run about 220 with core charge if you get rebuilt loaded calipers. Search the forum. 
Good Luck.....


----------



## SoCalB14 (Dec 28, 2004)

unless the rotors are cast with holes in them, they will crack. Drilled rotors are a bad idea for street cars period. Less mass = less heat absorption. Stick with a solid rotor. If airflow is a big deal to you, then get one with directional cooling vanes. The rotor is way to small for this car, so as suggested, getting a beefier rotor will make the most difference.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we do have a suspension and brakes forum on this website, please use it.


----------

